# "Lazy" HC DSM - Fluval Ebi



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

So I bought 2 aquaflora HC from Pat 4.5months ago and decided to be lazy and priceless.

*Dry Start:*

Wide open, no wrapping to conserve water
Just enough water to keep substrate wet, no film of water above substrate
Spray a few times a day, on substrate, not directly on HC
No lighting used at all, just SUNLIGHT O_O next to the window in Vancouvers spring/summer weather (too cheap  )

*Result:*

Never had fungus or algae issue the entire process
Probably took longer to grow than those that uses actual lighting vs Vancouver's groomy april/may
Took 4 months before I decided to flood

*Day 2 - Planted:*








*Day 15:*








*Day 30:*








*Two months:*







_There was a week of heat wave that hit Vancouver and I didn't water enough hence some bits of dried leaves._

*Four months and a half, submerged for a week:*







_Partial yellowing of some leaves due to emersed to submerged form_

*Note:* 

Please ignore the plastic divider. Its just to separate the dwarf hairgrass with the HC. The DHG isn't mine just growing it for boyfriend.
Had to temporary hold an adult male ABNP in there and it wrecked the tank, hence the exposure of some HC roots

*Tank:*



Fluval stratum and the filter that came with the ebi. Added an additional sponge in the slits for shrimp safety.
Fluval lighting 13W (will change some time soon ~25W+)
EI Dosing
20 oz empire paintball CO2 tank 1.5bubbles / sec


I'll update and take a pic of the entire tank after I remove a breeder box that is blocking the tank


----------

